
Israel's Newest, Most Advanced Sub Is Their Last Line of Nuclear Deterrence - smacktoward
http://foxtrotalpha.jalopnik.com/israels-newest-and-most-advanced-submarine-is-their-las-1752459324
======
kjs3
Interesting...that's a pretty small boat for nuclear deterrence (not that it
needs to be big). Depending on which web site you believe, these guys are
somewhere under 2500 tons displacement. The US Ohio class nuclear deterrent
sub is about 10 times as big. Different strokes.

